# Information about Better way vacations



## djohn75087 (Oct 27, 2015)

Has anyone ever heard of Better way vacations? Does anyone know of anyone who is a part of this system? I don't want to buy into something that's a scam.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 27, 2015)

What exactly are the selling?  

To be quite honest with you, if this is just a "vacation club," with no underlying ownership, I'd pass - I've never seen one that was worth anything.


----------



## djohn75087 (Oct 27, 2015)

*Thanks for the quick reply*

It is a vacation club and I wasn't sure. Guess I'll try renting when I want to use a system other than Wyndham. Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 27, 2015)

djohn75087 said:


> It is a vacation club and I wasn't sure. Guess I'll try renting when I want to use a system other than Wyndham. Thanks



Most of the time, renting from an owner is the best deal, and has no ongoing obligation or upfront fee.


----------

